# John Deere 3720 3 pt hitch problem



## sureshot (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Folks ... I have a 2 yr old JD 3720 ... I want to use a box blade and the 3 pt will not lower the bottom of the blade below the tire bottom ... So as you can imagine it will not cut into the ground ... I've adjusted the top link and lower the 3 pt lever all the way down ... Any help ... Please don't tell me to get smaller tires ... smile ... 
Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..sureshot.. I moved you over here to get more eyes on your question..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Are there turnbuckles on the lifting links? My lift arms (not John Deere) will drop to about 4 inches off the ground, certainly low enough to get a box blade dug in.
My TPH has a draft lever that controls depth of cut as well as a lift control. I also have adjustable stops that I can set to limit both up and down limits. Are your stops restricting downward movement?


----------

